# Compass Tubeless 35mm Bon Jon Pass Tires



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been riding a set of the 38mm Barlow Pass tires from Compass on my go-anywhere wheels for a few months now and love them. Fast on pavement (for something so wide), light, crazy smooth, and way more durable than I ever expected off pavement for a tire with such thin casings. I've got 300 miles of mixed surface riding on them and other than being a little dirty they look brand new.

I had them set up tubeless on a set of Stan's Grail rims - they measured right at, or just a touch under, 38mm at 40psi. The problem is, they're not a tubeless tire, and I'm afraid to take the pressure any higher than 40psi, and even that makes me a bit nervous to be honest. I know several folks who have had similar size non-tubeless tires blow off the rim at similar pressures...and that was always in the back of my mind when speeds picked up. While 40psi works, it's a bit softer than ideal at my weight (170lbs).

So, when Compass announced the new tubeless 35mm Bon Jon Pass I was pretty stoked. I didn't like that it was narrower though, I really like the width of the Barlows. But, losing 3mm of width was totally worth gaining confidence. The Bon Jons are rated for up to 60psi tubeless. So, the day they were available I order, I ordered a set. I went with the standard casing, not the superlight. Since these are primarily for non-paved riding I didn't want super thin sidewalls...the standard tires are thin already. 

I set them up last night, so here's some initial thoughts.

Install was SUPER easy. I needed a tire lever to get the last few inches of the bead onto the rim, but it wasn't difficult. I put sealant in the tires before I inflated them. I used a Bontrager Flash Charger pump with the valve cores removed and it seated both tires immediately, first try, nice loud 'pop' as the beads locked into place.

Immediately after install, at 45psi the tires measured 36.2mm, a bit oversized - yay! I'm hoping they'll stretch out to 37mm or even a bit bigger.

First ride scheduled for this weekend, I'll report back, but I don't suspect any surprises.

No pics of the Bon Jons, but they look pretty much exactly like the Barlows, only a touch narrower, so here's a pic of those. I love the tan sidewalls. Tread pattern is the same on both tires.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I got mine last week but have not had a chance to try them out yet. Standard casing as well. I plan to set them up with tubes for now. 

BTW, very proper looking bike that Zukas of yours!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> I got mine last week but have not had a chance to try them out yet. Standard casing as well. I plan to set them up with tubes for now.
> 
> BTW, very proper looking bike that Zukas of yours!


Thanks, I love it!

38 miles yesterday. 45psi rear, 40psi up front. I think ideal pressure (for me) is about 2psi less than what I had yesterday. But it was close to perfect.

Measured the tires again before the ride yesterday, 37.3mm. I'm happy.

They ride just like the Barlows I had before, smooth, fast, good stuff. We had one very fast descent on a hard packed clay road yesterday, and thanks to the sun filtering through the trees it was really hard to read the surface of the road, which was speckled in sun and shadow. There were a few decently deep ruts running across the road, and you couldn't see them until you were right on top of them. There were also a few root and rocks here and there, and I bottomed out my front rim on something. Tire was fine. With a tube it would have been a flat for sure.

Pics:


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad they worked out for you.

I mounted mine on Archetypes. The mounted easily and without any tools which is what I am looking for road clinchers with tubes. However, at 36.5mm to start with, they do not give me enough clearance from the fender stays bolts protruding into the fender. Got to keep the fenders on that particular bike so off and back onto the shelf they went. They will fit the fork and chainstays if I remove the fenders but doing so will defeat the purpose of the bike so back to the Strada Biancas.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> Glad they worked out for you.
> 
> I mounted mine on Archetypes. The mounted easily and without any tools which is what I am looking for road clinchers with tubes. However, at 36.5mm to start with, they do not give me enough clearance from the fender stays bolts protruding into the fender. Got to keep the fenders on that particular bike so off and back onto the shelf they went. They will fit the fork and chainstays if I remove the fenders but doing so will defeat the purpose of the bike so back to the Strada Biancas.


The larger than claimed size is good for me, not so much for you I guess.

Clearly you need another bike!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

dgaddis1 said:


> Clearly you need another bike!


Like a hole in the head! 

Nevertheless, It has been in the inception stage for a while waiting for more choices in fork rakes and to see which road disc hub stds appear to gain more popularity. The last iteration with Diverge and their SCS stirred the pot a bit more.

No rush though; figuring it out is half the fun!


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

How are the Bon Jon's holding up? I'm considering replacing my Barlow Passes with Bon Jons too. Are the Bon Jons just as comfortable? What is the size now?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I could tell you but I have not used mine at all. Right at the first inflation they grew tall enough to interfere with the fenders that have been optimally set up to work with the Strada Bianca 32mm tires on my bike.
Emails to Compass to possibly return/exchange them for their 32mm tires went unanswered so back in the box they were thrown.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice tires, and nice bike as well!


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

dcgriz said:


> I wish I could tell you but I have not used mine at all. Right at the first inflation they grew tall enough to interfere with the fenders that have been optimally set up to work with the Strada Bianca 32mm tires on my bike.
> Emails to Compass to possibly return/exchange them for their 32mm tires went unanswered so back in the box they were thrown.


Try calling them


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

wpwoodjr said:


> Try calling them


On their website they clearly indicate that the best way to contact them is by email and also include a form of some sort to fill out. I respected the request and followed their instructions. After two weeks or so without a reply I sent another email just in case the first got lost or misplaced and indicated so. About a month later I received a reply that the Compass team is looking into it and will be in touch. This was around October of last year :mad2:
It seems they are still looking into it.....

It's just a set of tires so I don't really care, one way or another, although after passing a certain threshold it's no longer about the issue but entirely about the principle. I know I'm done with Compass.

I don't wish to further derail this thread about my experience with Compass so enough said.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

wpwoodjr said:


> How are the Bon Jon's holding up? I'm considering replacing my Barlow Passes with Bon Jons too. Are the Bon Jons just as comfortable? What is the size now?


I put another 100k on mine this weekend, tho, mostly dirt/sand, very little actual gravel. I'll try and remember to measure mine again.



They work well cruising around bowls at skateparks.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, Bon Jon Passes mounted up on Stans Grail rims. 36.5mm +/-.


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

I got mine they are measuring 36mm. Haven't been able to ride them yet.


----------



## zcmack (Jun 23, 2016)

dcgriz said:


> I wish I could tell you but I have not used mine at all. Right at the first inflation they grew tall enough to interfere with the fenders that have been optimally set up to work with the Strada Bianca 32mm tires on my bike.
> Emails to Compass to possibly return/exchange them for their 32mm tires went unanswered so back in the box they were thrown.


did you ever get this sorted? for those riding the bon jons, how are they holding up?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

zcmack said:


> *did you ever get this sorted?* for those riding the bon jons, how are they holding up?


Nope. No replies beyond "we are looking into it and will get back to you".


----------



## zcmack (Jun 23, 2016)

dcgriz said:


> Nope. No replies beyond "we are looking into it and will get back to you".


sorry to hear it.. if they're the tubeless compatible version, interested in selling them?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

"Loaned" them to a friend.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

I just tried the Barlow Pass, and they are just a hair too tall to clear my brakes. I am considering swapping for the Bon Jon Pass.

Can you tell me the difference in widths between the Barlow Pass and Bon Jon Pass tires on the same rim? 

I need a comparison in the same rim because they all measure much smaller for me then they do for most people I see reporting them. Tthe Stampede Pass tires I have only measure 30.3m and the Barlow measured 35.5mm. So I need a comparative measurement.

I LOVE the Stampede tires I have has on there since last fall, would just like some more volume.

EDIT: Disregard previous comment about not being able to get a hold of them, Compass got back to me and were super helpful.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

kapusta said:


> I just tried the Barlow Pass, and they are just a hair too tall to clear my brakes. I am considering swapping for the Bon Jon Pass.
> 
> Can you tell me the difference in widths between the Barlow Pass and Bon Jon Pass tires on the same rim?


My Bon Jons are about 1mm narrower than the Barlows on the same rim. Maybe a bit less than 1mm actually.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

zcmack said:


> for those riding the bon jons, how are they holding up?


I have had my Bon Jon Pass tires for about 2 months and almost 1,000 miles at this point. I am happy with how fast and supple they are. Used for everything from gravel riding to greenway runs up to 100 miles and also a few 24-25 mph group rides.

The only issue I have been having is a very noticeable rate of wear. I rotated them at 700 miles as the rear tire was showing quick wear compared to what I am used to. Other than that not a single issue with them and they are setup tubeless on Notubes Grail rims using Orange Tire Sealant.


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Love mine! On my Specialized Diverge they are 36mm. Fast and super comfy. Running 60 rear and 45 front at 220 lbs rider plus bike. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Can you tell me the difference in widths between the Barlow Pass and Bon Jon Pass tires on the same rim?
> 
> I need a comparison in the same rim because they all measure much smaller for me then they do for most people I see reporting them. Tthe Stampede Pass tires I have only measure 30.3m and the Barlow measured 35.5mm. So I need a comparative measurement.


Update: I ordered the Bon Jon Pass tires (superlight casings, as were the Barlow Pass I had tried) and I've been running them for a few months.

They measure ~35.5mm wide now, pretty much the same as the Barlow Pass did after stretching overnight.

However, the tire height is noticeably less, so I do not have issues with fitting under my brake calipers.

I am running these with tubes. I have gotten one flat. On my new bike build over the winter I will be going with tubeless rims.

I weigh around 177 lbs and run 50/63 front/rear. If I go lower in the front it gets a little squirmy on hard turns.

I absolutely love these tires.


----------



## wpwoodjr (Aug 3, 2011)

kapusta said:


> I weigh around 177 lbs and run 50/63 front/rear. If I go lower in the front it gets a little squirmy on hard turns.
> 
> I absolutely love these tires.


Me too. I weigh 200 and have been running them at 45/60 f/r.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Those of you running the Bon Jon Tubeless:

Are any of you running pressures of at least 60 psi? If so, what rims?

I am wanting to set mine up tubeless, but I am struggling to understand what (if any) rims would accommodate this much pressure.

Thanks.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The very first batch of Bon Jon's that this thread started with were not tubeless-ready according to Heine; scheduling issues with Panaracer we were told. That's why I set up mine with tubes. So use the information presented here with caution. The second batch was tubeless-ready as I understand but not from personal experience as I did not order any more.

Considering how easy these tires were to fit w/o tools on my Archetype rims I personally would not use them on non tubeless-ready rims for anything outside the 40-50 psi range. Tubeless-ready rims are identified as such in their description. A choice would be HED Belgium Plus.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I ran mine on a set of Notubes Grail rims but I never ran them higher than 55 psi as I found at that pressure they worked quite well for fast road rides. All green way and dirt rides were at lower pressures.


----------

